# The Hobbit Animated Movie (1977)



## BeornTheBear (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm about to watch the full animated _The Hobbit_ movie from 1977, although it has no Beorn and that discourages me... Anyone else seen it?


----------



## Mike (Feb 19, 2012)

I've seen it. Liked it just fine.

Character designs are more than a little odd, though.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 20, 2012)

I saw it the night it came out on NBC...

I never heard of The Hobbit, TLOR or Tolkien before that night.

The rest is history. :*up


----------



## Sulimo (Feb 20, 2012)

I grew up watching it, and it holds a warm place in my heart to this day. I love the cheesy songs, but I can pass on the spinning screen every time something dies. 

However, if you listen closely in the animated Return of the King at the Battle of the Pelannor Fields you can hear the death sound in the background.


----------

